# Free EBay listing for Motorhomes for sale this weekend



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Just a quick heads up to let everyone know that ebay are running a promotion for today only ( sunday ) in which you can advertise for free your motorhome and include multiple pictures.

I have used this to advertise my Kontiki ( all well sorted now ) for sale and this gives me the opportunity to include the link if anyone may be interested in it.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Swift-Kontiki...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Happy selling.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just to say....free listing is not just confined to Motorhomes but covers any motor vehicle - cheap advertising and much wider coverage than any magazine!

Best of luck with the Kontiki sale drmjclark!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

It would be nice if Ebay gave a little more time for these offers I put my car on the day before they disclosed this offer which was Thursday.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I noticed this as well, so have jumped on the bandwagon.some of you had already noticed, even my scam on the postage :wink: 
lets hope we both have a bit of luck.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOCRUISE-MU...ryZ14256QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

